# Nipple Question



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

When people say they are fishing the nipple, is it just 1 nipple or is therea NE Nipple and a NW Nipple? 

Is the Nipple an actual spot (like a sea mount) or just a general area? 

Thanks


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

> *MM (5/23/2008)*When people say they are fishing the nipple, is it just 1 nipple or is therea NE Nipple and a NW Nipple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, it's an actual "spot" alright...



Sorry couldn't resist!



The nipple is the general area where the 100 fathom curve juts furthest north in the northern Gulf of Mexico. Pensacola Pass just happens to pretty much be the closest pass to the nipple...almost due south.



Cheers,



Mike


----------

